# British citizen moving to uk for first time



## icuraqt70 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I hold a british passport as my mother was born in the Uk, and it states I am a British citizen. I also hold an Australian passport as I was born in Australia and have lived there my whole life. I'll be moving to the Uk shortly with my Australian citizenship only partner who will be on a working visa and I am hoping someone can tell me what I'll be entitled to that he won't? 

As in, what are the major benefits of being a full Uk citizen. 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

icuraqt70 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hold a british passport as my mother was born in the Uk, and it states I am a British citizen. I also hold an Australian passport as I was born in Australia and have lived there my whole life. I'll be moving to the Uk shortly with my Australian citizenship only partner who will be on a working visa and I am hoping someone cam tell me what I'll be entitled to that he won't?


You have right of abode in UK, whereas your partner is restricted by the terms of his visa. You can access public funds (after satisfying you are ordinarily resident). You can take up any job (some jobs are restricted to British citizens) and you can live, work or travel just about anywhere in Europe without restriction, whereas he needs a visa to live and work, and his stay is otherwise restricted to 3 months. You can use European Health Insurance Card for free or subsidised medical treatment in many European countries. You can both vote in elections. After 2 years, he has to return home - no extension possible, except that he will be able to switch to a marriage visa if he marries you, provided you (or both combined) earn £18600. And you cannot be deported whereas he can.


----------



## icuraqt70 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, but thanks very much for this!


----------

